

Good way to put ads into web app? - vo

I developed a web application and I'm trying to figure out a good way to add ads to it.
Is seems that Google AsSense is bad fit since it needs to examine context of the page to serve relevant ads, which is going to be more or less empty for the web app (ironically my web app is built with GWT). Moreover, AsSense crawler is not going to see same page users sees after user login.
Is there a way to optimize AdSense for the web app?
Is there ad provider suitable for web apps at all?
======
pedalpete
You haven't given much to go on without saying what your app is doing. It is
strange to use a completely non-text page. However, my app HearWhere.com is a
live music search site, so Google would have a difficult time making any sense
of band names, dates, and locations. However, google ad words (as well as
their competitors I'm sure) use meta tags to get an idea of what the page is
about.

With respect to your comment about the adsense crawler not seeing the same
page the user sees after logging-in, the crawler doesn't pre-crawl your page
(as far as I know), I'm pretty sure google looks at the content at the time
the page loads and then goes to get the ads.

So I'd give it a shot, put it on your testing server and see how things go.

